# Talli ??/04 to March 23/07 :'(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahhh I should be a Pro at this by now, along with every one of you who follow the sweet saga of my beloved rats. It always hurts, it just becomes easier to accept, and the grief part ends sooner. :-\

Soo this time its Talli my little sweetie with the ulcerated tumour. I think it actually became necrotic and within 24 hours she was dying.  I had her in the plastic bottom of my carry cage all cozy in fleece. She watched me with her attentive black eyes as she has been doing since I adopted her and her sister from the local shelter October 17, 2006. I would wake up and check on her and talk to her and stroke her every 1/2 hour to 45 mins. She kept her eyes on me and when I woke up at 2:05 am and found her head down and her curled up not watching me I knew she was gone. :'(

She came from a severely neglected background for most of her life, and came to me about 2 years old. Her sister was only with us for a month and a half before she succumbed to her bad breathing/wasting and the possible spread of a nasty hemangiosarcoma she had removed, but it felt sooo much longer. They were both very nervous and unsure of this whole situation and when I let them out, they would creep up close to me and lie there staring at me trying to figure me out. I really did confuse these old sweethearts. :
Before Tawnie was pts, I had intro'd them to the Baby Cage and they absolutely adored them. Talli actually became the alpha and was a fair and kind one.  She also got so protective she started "protecting her peeps" and biting me. Then it moved to nipping and recently all she would do was lick and learned the joys of stroking in my lap. She really did enjoy the occasional nip to make me jump, she'd have this look on her face that made me laugh and forgive her in an instant. :yelcutelaugh:

My sweet Talli....
Talli and Tawnie's shelter pic (originally Lucy and Alice)








First night home








Talli lay on top of her sister to get the most stroking :








"Git your own!!!!" (so much for bonded pair of sisters!)








Talli soon after the intro's to the Baby Cage..
















Here is a video I took of her a couple of weeks ago to show her breathing, she really just wanted to show off her basket and her bright eyes...hehehe

Last week...thin and still happy and licking 








Her last night...









She and Tawnie are back together again...those 2 were the most bonded pair I had ever seen.









Fare thee well little friends....til we meet again. :heart:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss. :'( She was very beautiful and I know that she was greatful and happy to have you and her Tawnie.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was really cute!


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

i've very sorry for your loss... that's a lot to go through.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im sorry 4 your loss xx


----------

